# Quentin Tarantino - Portraits at Press Conference for 'The Hateful Eight' at Four Seasons Los Angeles - November 13, 2015 (25x)



## Mandalorianer (25 Nov. 2015)

*Shoot by Munawar Hosain*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Nov. 2015)

Nicht gerade eine Schönheit  dafür ein grandioser Regisseur, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## FCB_Cena (25 Nov. 2015)

Danke für den Maestro.


----------

